# Dug a good pit in Philadelphia in the rain Sunday



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

Dug a loaded pit in Philadelphia on Sunday in the pouring down rain got 274 pontiled sodas 48 stoneware bottles and 15 other assorted pontiled bottles and some other miscellaneous stuff. It took us 22 hours to dig and fill in the pit so we finished up about 4:30am and decided to just take all the bottles home and wash them and get together today and split up the finds.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

A table of embossed pontiled sodas


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

A table of unembossed pontiled sodas and other assorted pontiled bottles and artifacts.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

And finally half a table of marked stoneware mead and root beer bottles.


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2013)

*JAW DROPPING!!*​


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2013)

Woah.. [8D]  Congrats Chris!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 1, 2013)

WoW, incredible - that should make up for some of the empty ones -was that bowl intact? I'd like to see more pics of that stuff. Singing, yes singing in the rain......


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 1, 2013)

nice dig Chris.  those are the ones that keep us going thru the tough times.

 hope you have a few rare ones mixed in there.

 we are heading out tomorrow to dig one up in Carbon Cty. it's on the 
  1852 map, so we're optomistic. 

 jim


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

Jim,

 Yeah we got some good ones, very few of the embossed ones we got were common. Most of the layer was 1840s. I have dug a lot of bad pits in Philadelphia and digging empty 20 foot deep pits sucks. but I keep going back for more. I have dug quite a few other good pits in philly but nothing like this one.

 Good luck on your dig tomorrow. We are heading south for a dig in Virginia this weekend.

 Chris


----------



## glassgopher721 (Aug 1, 2013)

WOWWWWWWZZZZZZZERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! I have dreams like that.


----------



## lil digger (Aug 1, 2013)

just wow.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Chris. Really and truly amazing.


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2013)

Anything Jersey in the group Chris?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 1, 2013)

Sweet    You did good !!!!!


----------



## soda bottle (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you find any Delaware bottles in the lot Chris?


----------



## LC (Aug 1, 2013)

That was a great dig , I am sure the excitement is still lingering . Glad to see folks come up with sensational digs like that in these days and times .


----------



## soda bottle (Aug 1, 2013)

How deep did you go and congrats. More story please.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry guys everything was from philadelphia.

 Chris


----------



## pigeonman (Aug 2, 2013)

[][][][]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome, I do believe you guys set a record.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Dug a loaded pit in Philadelphia on Sunday in the pouring down rain got 274 pontiled sodas 48 stoneware bottles and 15 other assorted pontiled bottles and some other miscellaneous stuff. It took us 22 hours to dig and fill in the pit so we finished up about 4:30am and decided to just take all the bottles home and wash them and get together today and split up the finds.
> 
> Chris


 Man o Man!! that's the mother lode of sodas all right!! like you said that is what keeps us going........Andy


----------



## sandchip (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy mackerel, Chris.  Those folks probably had to dig another pit just to take a dump.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2013)

Amazing dig.  Congrats and thanks for sharing it with us.   Paul


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2013)

Crazy man--write a story about that one!


----------



## T D (Aug 2, 2013)

Double WOW!


----------



## deenodean (Aug 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Dug a loaded pit in Philadelphia on Sunday in the pouring down rain got 274 pontiled sodas 48 stoneware bottles and 15 other assorted pontiled bottles and some other miscellaneous stuff. It took us 22 hours to dig and fill in the pit so we finished up about 4:30am and decided to just take all the bottles home and wash them and get together today and split up the finds.
> 
> Chris


 
 Every bottle diggers dream. U must have been on a "high" digging that thing. Do you have any pictures of the actual site?
 Congrats !


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 2, 2013)

> a good pit in Philadelphia


 
 I would say that rates a bit better than 'good' 

 Next time do the same quantity with pontil medicines. []


----------



## adshepard (Aug 2, 2013)

That is simply unbelievable.  It's incredilbly awesome.  Congratulations.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zowie*, Chris!

 May Virginia treat you half as well...


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy Moley!  Any Jersey stuff in the mix? or mostly all Philly?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2013)

Any action dig px? A movie would have been good for this one


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~That's what it's all about[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 2, 2013)

Chris, this must have been a grueling dig , way to go.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for the poor quality pics it was dark by the time we were into the layer and everything was soaked I didn't want to ruin another $300 phone. But here are a few pics i got during the dig.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

getting deeper


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

the rain finally stopped just before i took this pic


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

stuff


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

more stuff


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

even more stuff


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

filling in by head lamp....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 2, 2013)

GOOD GOD!!! It looks better than most bottle shows I've attended, all on its own!!! Truly an instant collection.....simply UNREAL! Jack


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

This was certainly the most productive Philly dig I've been on(and I've been on a lot), and all those bottles were crammed in to about 7 feet of layer - for most of the dig we had nothing to look at but mud and a sorry looking assortment of 1920's bottles from high up in the hole. I managed to save a lot of the broken stuff, makes an interesting sight by itself...


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course, what's really amazing is that the number of broken sodas and stonewares in this pile was far exceeded by the whole stuff, even though the bottles were piled like cordwood down in the layer - how often does that happen? I, for one, will not complain[][]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 2, 2013)

Tom any other interesting names in the pile of broken ones? Or just more of the same players we got..?

 Chris


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn that is just amazing.   How the hell did they dig a pit that deep in the first place?   And why?  Seems like a lot to go through just so you don't have to dip your privy every so often.  Must be soft soil and easy to dig down there.  You can't hardly dig four feet around here without hitting boulders or ledge.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow Chris! that is an awesome dig!  Would you mind telling us about the stoneware bottles? Were they all marked? Any rare ones. Way to go you guys!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 2, 2013)

That's about as unbelievably fantastic as it gets, congratulations and thanks for sharing the news of you guys' good fortune!

 So what was the best bottle (or bottles if ya got duplicates) of the dig?


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 2, 2013)

awesome really awesome, I still like my poor coal miner privvy's.... but don't get me wrong would love to dig one like that....great job


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

Chris, Haven't checked them all yet, but so far names in the shards we didn't also get whole were H. McGee, D. Mealy, and something odd I didn't get enough of to identify in the green sodas, and four broken blues - Roussel, Heiss, a sided Heiss, and Schoch & Smith. All the broken stonewares were Whittemores.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice, save the rare broke ones and make some really cool drinking glasses out of the rest!


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

it was a six way split and I still filled two of these crates with pontilled sodas from the pick and had a few extra left over... simply amazing...


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

Added about 9 or 10 new squats to my collection from this dig, amazing considering how many I already have and that I had fifth pick...


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 2, 2013)

And any day you can add two different of these oval slugs to your collection is a really good day!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 2, 2013)

UNREAL!!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2013)

Really great stuff, congrats to you all


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Aug 3, 2013)

Seriously. all I can say is WOW!
 Kudos!


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 3, 2013)

Chris and Tom this dig leaves me Speechless... at this point I would be happy with one of the broke shards. []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Geez, what a score.  Was Doug with ya on this one?


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Geez, what a score.  Was Doug with ya on this one?


 

 Steve, yes Doug was there. He had a blast it was a new record soda haul for him lol.

 Chris


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 3, 2013)

Amazing dig, makes me wanna go wear a shovel out. Congratulations, you guys deserve it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations, Chris and Tom! That was a truly exceptional dig, and you guys have earned it. Great stuff.  ~Jim


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW!!

 Great, great dig!!  Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## cadburys (Aug 3, 2013)

Great dig guys!!!

 Ant


----------



## tftfan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the SHOW !


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the price of pontiled Philly sodas just dropped by about 25%   


 That is an earth shattering dig you guys have experienced !  Congratulations.  Literally like a bottle diggers dream...

 I appreciate you posting your finds.  Some guys dont like posting their finds for fear of giving away info etc. But  I think you guys have it down to a science and are confident enough to know that if you put in the work, you will eventually hit something great.  But I have to think you didn't expect quite this volume.  Great great stuff


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 4, 2013)

Little time for much pleasure lately.  I only get on AB about once a week or less right now.  And look what I missed!

 Congrats!

 BUT - we really need a good story to go with it.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Little time for much pleasure lately.  I only get on AB about once a week or less right now.  And look what I missed!
> 
> ...


 

 A better story will come stay tuned....

 Chris


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 5, 2013)

Words do not describe those tables full of bottles.

 Scott


----------

